# DIY absorbsion panels



## r.kuenen (Apr 13, 2014)

I want to make a start to make my own absorbsion panels.
I read a lot about them and wanted to start with some basic panels made from Roxul Safe and Sound. My problem is that where i live (the Netherlands) the have no Roxul, the Dutch company is called Rockwool. 
Unfortunately, they have no panels with that name. So i called a Rockwool account manager to ask what i could use that came as close as possible to the 'safe and sound'. He said that i need the 212 (http://rwiumbracobn.inforce.dk/media/282085/tp_deltaplaat_212_nl.pdf). The problem is that i must order a batch and the construction company's rearly use this.

What could i use as alternative for 70mm Safe and Sound? Should i (besides the thickness) just look at the weight per m3? 
Some peaple say i should use glasswool like This

I'm confused with the many differend products rockwool has, and i can't find any absorption numbers in the specs.

Who can help me with this?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Either can work pending the density. You want in most cases something equivalent to 3lb/cu ft.


----------



## DigitalNinja (Oct 6, 2014)

Would eggcrete/foam and rockwool work?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Skip the foam - basically worthless. Rockwool can work if the right density. Just a pain to cut and work with.


----------



## iwonb (Mar 13, 2015)

some wooden stuff with rockwool


----------



## TheGimp (Jan 27, 2015)

I hope I'm not stepping on toes by posting this here but it seemed to be a good place to avoid somewhat duplicate threads. 

I'm building some 24" X 48" absorption panels which will use 1 X 4 frames and have the Rockwool 60 2" thick panels covered with Burlap.

Some videos I've sees show the rockwool panels being stuffed inside thin plastic bags before covering to insure the fibers don't escape.

I am considering using Drycleaning bags.

good idea?

bad idea?

doesn't matter?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That should be fine as long as they are very light.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

TheGimp said:


> I hope I'm not stepping on toes by posting this here but it seemed to be a good place to avoid somewhat duplicate threads.
> 
> I'm building some 24" X 48" absorption panels which will use 1 X 4 frames and have the Rockwool 60 2" thick panels covered with Burlap.
> 
> ...


Are you using (2) 2" thick for each panel, or just one? We used (2) 2" thick Roxul R80 panels for each first reflection point and it worked great.


----------



## TheGimp (Jan 27, 2015)

1 - 2" thick for each panel.

I may have to buy another box of acoustic panels.


----------



## Vessel56 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi
Try cloth used by gardeners underneath barque


----------



## Vessel56 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi 
Avoid too thick and heavy frames - should be as lightweight as possible


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Vessel56 said:


> Hi
> Avoid too thick and heavy frames - should be as lightweight as possible


True. We used 1/4 x4" for our panels. :T


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I used some Roxul 9# panels for reflection points on-wall. Are these too dense for absorbsion?


----------

